#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  4 Йоги Сэмдэ

## Vidyadhara

В каком или в каких текстах Сэмдэ описываются эти 4 йоги? Есть стандартный канон из 18 текстов + цикл Кунджед Гьялпо, но ничего даже отдаленно напоминающего эти четыре йоги там нет, насколько мне известно. Может быть в поздних терма?

----------

